# Is it possible to erase memory??



## Sam

I was being nosey on facebook last night, as you do, when the live feed thing updated notifying me that my friend had joined a group. The title was relatively innocent, patriotism in a nice way. I thought it was one of those things supporting traditional "Britishness", National Anthem, Christmas, Union Jack, Patron Saints, right down to baa baa black sheep and golliwogs which are now deemed to be racist. I thought it was one of those groups highlighting the absurdity of changing our ways of thousands of years and support of our own nation and traditions because it offends the non-British living in Britain. And yes, I do think it is absurd that children in schools have to now sing "baa baa rainbow sheep".

Anyway, I clicked into the group to see what it was all about and other peoples opinions, as many of these PC changes have been since I left so I like to keep up to date. Whilst I did find some interesting things and very insightful comments, I also found many BNP type comments, and many more addressing the issue of terrorism - again some justified, many from people who clearly have very little understanding of the Islamic culture and the minority of extremists. One particular link caught my eye, titled children of terrorism. Thinking it might be something about how these children are educated or something. I found a long article in French with a video below. I was not in the mood for reading French, but skimming it I found biblical quotations. I came to the conclusion it must be comparing Christianity with Islam, so I thought I would let the video buffer in the hope that if it was in French it might be subtitled. I left it to buffer, went back to fb to be nosey at what other friends are up to, when I found Arabic language and realised the video had started automatically.

I clicked back and almost vomited. I am not even going to describe the image I found in front of my eyes, but I will tell you there was a child of around 9/10 years committing a terrorist act, whilst the crowd recited "allah we akbar" - and there were clearly female voices as well. The video was 1.30, by the time I could close the window I had witnessed 9 seconds, I didn't know whether to vomit or cry, but the images I cannot get out of my mind until now. The fb link had absolutely no hints to the content whatsoever, let alone a warning of the extreme brutality and graphic video. 

I am seriously scarred, it has really affected me. We all know terrorism exists, but I had no idea what went on in these societies, or maybe I didn't want to know. But now I have seen a 9 second extract from what probably happens on a daily or weekly basis for these people, and I can't and don't want to imagine what the remaining footage showed.

I am still just in disbelief now, and still feel sick, saddened, distressed and actually terrified that this exists. Does anyone know how one can move on from such a thing, get this out of my mind? Does anyone here have experience as a counsellor or psychologist, how do you help rest someone's mind? I was kind of hoping talking about the experience might help rather than keeping it inside, which is another reason I'm posting this here, but actually didn't help much.

And a warning for others, please don't click links you don't know the content of, I definitely never will again.

:help:


----------



## DeadGuy

Well, sorry about your bad experience, but at least be thankful you just saw that on a video and that was all, some people didn't have the chance to click on the lil red box on the top of your display to end it!

I'm not a professional and I'm not sure if what I'm gonna say would help you getting over it or not, but I can guarantee you that I do wanna help you.

It did happen with me, and it's still happening in many places in here, may be the things in the video aren't happening daily, but things of the same kind and having the same effects are happening daily, and there's NOTHING that you can do about it except for moving on and hoping for the best, of course you'd hope that people will treat you the same way you're treating them, but the best thing you can do is getting yourself busy enough to drive the images in your mind away, you can also try to pray to God or Allah or whatever you're believing in to put peace on people who are doing such things, and also pray to their victims.

Sorry if I couldn't help, but you know Egyptians don't think flexibly about visiting a psychiatrists and that stuff, so I dunno how to be a "professional" about it since I never had a professional help, I also dunno if you do have such a clinic in your area or not, but if getting busy couldn't help? then just try talking to a friend, not necessarily a friend with a similar situation, but any friend that can listen for few minutes.

Sorry about it, and sorry it happened in your weekend!


----------



## sungirl

Hi Sam

How awful... I had a similar experience as a young teenager - I walked in on a violent programme (based on fact) and briefly watched something which still haunts me now..... I try to put it out of my mind, but on rare occasions it pops up.

I also avoid watching the news for the same reasons... I find a lot of what I see on the news very harrowing and it can give me nightmares.

Obviously I no longer watch the news so can avoid most of the horrors but the things I have already seen, do fade a little with time.

All I can advise is that when these thoughts crop up, you force yourself to think of something else, I think its called aversion therapy. Read something, do something, make a call to a friend... Anything to take your mind off the subject.

A popular therapy here is 'tapping'. I believe this is how it works... You tap a finger on your hand whilst thinking of something lovely... visualisation... once you have learned to associate the tapping with a good thing, use the tapping to take your mind off the horrible subject.... Now I have never tried this but my friend uses it.

Not sure if that is any help at all, or if I sound like a right loony  but hope it helps!!!

Sungirl


----------



## sungirl

Eughhhh I just had the misfortune to look up from my laptop, at a programme i wasn't even watching, to see a clip on 'Mexico's Drug War, BBC2' and see another harrowing clip of footage which will no doubt make me have nightmares.

Feel like binning the TV tbh.


----------



## Nathasa

Hi Sam.
I can help you only by telling you how I would do it..

If you really want to be "cured" from the things you've experienced,
there is no other way than to face them.
When you open your eyes and your mind, and truly think through every little corner of viewing that thing,...only then it is worthy thing, where you can be calm, angry and ready to react.
I don't know if you understand me, I don't say it is a easy thing to do, to be face to face (even face to screen) with a thing such as this.. but not every time something is bad when you feel bad.. (I am NOT saying that stuff on that video are good, I am saying about facing the experience of seeing them).
It is tough to do that, but that is a small price for what you get on the end. Ability to be aware of those things, of knowing them well, what leads to knowing possible ways to fix them or to influence them somehow, and all that with a calm mind, not cold-hearted!, but methodical.

Oh, I'm not sure I helped, but I really hope I did somehow...
It is good to react, don't erase it, or pretend you never saw it.
I'm sure your better than that...

Sincerely,
Natasha.


----------



## New Gal

Sam, my academic specialisms are related to this, PM with your details, I have some info that may help x


----------



## ankaf

Sam said:


> I was being nosey on facebook last night, as you do, when the live feed thing updated notifying me that my friend had joined a group. The title was relatively innocent, patriotism in a nice way. I thought it was one of those things supporting traditional "Britishness", National Anthem, Christmas, Union Jack, Patron Saints, right down to baa baa black sheep and golliwogs which are now deemed to be racist. I thought it was one of those groups highlighting the absurdity of changing our ways of thousands of years and support of our own nation and traditions because it offends the non-British living in Britain. And yes, I do think it is absurd that children in schools have to now sing "baa baa rainbow sheep".
> 
> Anyway, I clicked into the group to see what it was all about and other peoples opinions, as many of these PC changes have been since I left so I like to keep up to date. Whilst I did find some interesting things and very insightful comments, I also found many BNP type comments, and many more addressing the issue of terrorism - again some justified, many from people who clearly have very little understanding of the Islamic culture and the minority of extremists. One particular link caught my eye, titled children of terrorism. Thinking it might be something about how these children are educated or something. I found a long article in French with a video below. I was not in the mood for reading French, but skimming it I found biblical quotations. I came to the conclusion it must be comparing Christianity with Islam, so I thought I would let the video buffer in the hope that if it was in French it might be subtitled. I left it to buffer, went back to fb to be nosey at what other friends are up to, when I found Arabic language and realised the video had started automatically.
> 
> I clicked back and almost vomited. I am not even going to describe the image I found in front of my eyes, but I will tell you there was a child of around 9/10 years committing a terrorist act, whilst the crowd recited "allah we akbar" - and there were clearly female voices as well. The video was 1.30, by the time I could close the window I had witnessed 9 seconds, I didn't know whether to vomit or cry, but the images I cannot get out of my mind until now. The fb link had absolutely no hints to the content whatsoever, let alone a warning of the extreme brutality and graphic video.
> 
> I am seriously scarred, it has really affected me. We all know terrorism exists, but I had no idea what went on in these societies, or maybe I didn't want to know. But now I have seen a 9 second extract from what probably happens on a daily or weekly basis for these people, and I can't and don't want to imagine what the remaining footage showed.
> 
> I am still just in disbelief now, and still feel sick, saddened, distressed and actually terrified that this exists. Does anyone know how one can move on from such a thing, get this out of my mind? Does anyone here have experience as a counsellor or psychologist, how do you help rest someone's mind? I was kind of hoping talking about the experience might help rather than keeping it inside, which is another reason I'm posting this here, but actually didn't help much.
> 
> And a warning for others, please don't click links you don't know the content of, I definitely never will again.
> 
> :help:


It is not possible to actually erase the memory, but there is the possibility, trough hypnosis, to give it another meaning, to make it feel less traumatizing or simply associate the memories with positive feelings.
If you are not able to find a professional to perform hypnosis, you might just take some counseling sessions to talk it out of your system.

Ankaf


----------



## mardini

Sam said:


> I was being nosey on facebook last night, as you do, when the live feed thing updated notifying me that my friend had joined a group. The title was relatively innocent, patriotism in a nice way. I thought it was one of those things supporting traditional "Britishness", National Anthem, Christmas, Union Jack, Patron Saints, right down to baa baa black sheep and golliwogs which are now deemed to be racist. I thought it was one of those groups highlighting the absurdity of changing our ways of thousands of years and support of our own nation and traditions because it offends the non-British living in Britain. And yes, I do think it is absurd that children in schools have to now sing "baa baa rainbow sheep".
> 
> Anyway, I clicked into the group to see what it was all about and other peoples opinions, as many of these PC changes have been since I left so I like to keep up to date. Whilst I did find some interesting things and very insightful comments, I also found many BNP type comments, and many more addressing the issue of terrorism - again some justified, many from people who clearly have very little understanding of the Islamic culture and the minority of extremists. One particular link caught my eye, titled children of terrorism. Thinking it might be something about how these children are educated or something. I found a long article in French with a video below. I was not in the mood for reading French, but skimming it I found biblical quotations. I came to the conclusion it must be comparing Christianity with Islam, so I thought I would let the video buffer in the hope that if it was in French it might be subtitled. I left it to buffer, went back to fb to be nosey at what other friends are up to, when I found Arabic language and realised the video had started automatically.
> 
> I clicked back and almost vomited. I am not even going to describe the image I found in front of my eyes, but I will tell you there was a child of around 9/10 years committing a terrorist act, whilst the crowd recited "allah we akbar" - and there were clearly female voices as well. The video was 1.30, by the time I could close the window I had witnessed 9 seconds, I didn't know whether to vomit or cry, but the images I cannot get out of my mind until now. The fb link had absolutely no hints to the content whatsoever, let alone a warning of the extreme brutality and graphic video.
> 
> I am seriously scarred, it has really affected me. We all know terrorism exists, but I had no idea what went on in these societies, or maybe I didn't want to know. But now I have seen a 9 second extract from what probably happens on a daily or weekly basis for these people, and I can't and don't want to imagine what the remaining footage showed.
> 
> I am still just in disbelief now, and still feel sick, saddened, distressed and actually terrified that this exists. Does anyone know how one can move on from such a thing, get this out of my mind? Does anyone here have experience as a counsellor or psychologist, how do you help rest someone's mind? I was kind of hoping talking about the experience might help rather than keeping it inside, which is another reason I'm posting this here, but actually didn't help much.
> 
> And a warning for others, please don't click links you don't know the content of, I definitely never will again.
> 
> :help:


Dear Sam, I am saddened by the bad experience you went through with this video. It is sad, unfortunately terrorism is a by-product for mankind greed, I remember children in Palestine, South Lebanon, Afghanistan, Iraq, Africa, get massacred before the eyes of the whole world. Innocent people got killed for no righteous reason in Spain, England, France, U.S., in Brazil the police shoot the homeless kids, it is sad.

When it is too hard to forget, may be we can reflect and be thankful that we and our families wake up safe every morning.

Ibrahim


----------



## Sofia Cooper

*Facebook (*

Facebook has alot to answer for !!!
The things i have come across on there has really opened my eyes to say the least .
I have come across many videos and groups wich seem to encourage terrorsim, or dont condone it .
I have myself have been a victim of cyber bullying because i may of been misinterpreted, and alot of times by narrow minded people , 
What shocked me was the anger and abuse between 2 Football team supporters not that long ago , when the African nations cup was being played, the things that were being posted and the groups that were popping up was bad 
So maybe FACEBOOK need to address these issuses more 
If i see anyhting now i dont like i dont hesitate to report it, but i feel the issue is not looked at


----------



## mardini

Sofia Cooper said:


> Facebook has alot to answer for !!!
> The things i have come across on there has really opened my eyes to say the least .
> I have come across many videos and groups wich seem to encourage terrorsim, or dont condone it .
> I have myself have been a victim of cyber bullying because i may of been misinterpreted, and alot of times by narrow minded people ,
> What shocked me was the anger and abuse between 2 Football team supporters not that long ago , when the African nations cup was being played, the things that were being posted and the groups that were popping up was bad
> So maybe FACEBOOK need to address these issuses more
> If i see anyhting now i dont like i dont hesitate to report it, but i feel the issue is not looked at


I hear you, I personally opted out completely from facebook, I was never able to find out how to completely remove yourself from facebook, usually they only deactivate the account and keep your data available to all. Don't like that. I found the link to "completely" delete all personal data and remove the account beyond recovery. Thank god. I didn't think much of facebook before and with all the privacy concerns increasing daily, I don't think I like it any more.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

mardini said:


> I hear you, I personally opted out completely from facebook, I was never able to find out how to completely remove yourself from facebook, usually they only deactivate the account and keep your data available to all. Don't like that. I found the link to "completely" delete all personal data and remove the account beyond recovery. Thank god. I didn't think much of facebook before and with all the privacy concerns increasing daily, I don't think I like it any more.


Well i have to admit iam still active on FACEBOOK for now, as i find alot of people from Egypt on there.
So i have friends of whom i can find imfortmation about Egypt and livng there.
But they are Egyptian and have a one sided opion of course ,iam not meaning that in a negative way 
So i came across this site by pure mistake yesterday looking for how to move to Egypt and work, 
So maybe FACEBOOK will be closed for good .
Yes i have closed my account on numerous occasions to find myself opening it again
This time i iwll look for the link to permantely erase my info for good


----------



## DeadGuy

mardini said:


> I hear you, I personally opted out completely from facebook, I was never able to find out how to completely remove yourself from facebook, usually they only deactivate the account and keep your data available to all. Don't like that. I found the link to "completely" delete all personal data and remove the account beyond recovery. Thank god. I didn't think much of facebook before and with all the privacy concerns increasing daily, I don't think I like it any more.


Hi there,

I know that this will be off topic, but how did you manage to cancel the stupid FaceBook accounts??

I don't use the STUPID ANNOYING FaceBook anymore, but its "Adding requests" and the this idiot "poked" you and this idiot did this and that still annoying me in my e-mail's inbox!

Thanks in advance.

Have a nice time everyone


----------



## mardini

Sofia Cooper said:


> Well i have to admit iam still active on FACEBOOK for now, as i find alot of people from Egypt on there.
> So i have friends of whom i can find imfortmation about Egypt and livng there.
> But they are Egyptian and have a one sided opion of course ,iam not meaning that in a negative way
> So i came across this site by pure mistake yesterday looking for how to move to Egypt and work,
> So maybe FACEBOOK will be closed for good .
> Yes i have closed my account on numerous occasions to find myself opening it again
> This time i iwll look for the link to permantely erase my info for good


I wish you good luck in your research. My view of the country is positive, I like it and I like the people, I am yet to go some place where negative aspects of living didn't exist.

By the way, here is the link to delete your personal account on facebook, when the time comes to do it.

How to permanently delete your facebook account. | Facebook

All the best.

Top of the Day,


----------



## Sofia Cooper

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know that this will be off topic, but how did you manage to cancel the stupid FaceBook accounts??
> 
> I don't use the STUPID ANNOYING FaceBook anymore, but its "Adding requests" and the this idiot "poked" you and this idiot did this and that still annoying me in my e-mail's inbox!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Have a nice time everyone


I have not cancelled this one yet that i use , but have in the past . You have to re-activate your account to stop these emails .....reson for this is you need to clik on the option to opt out of emails .
So reactivate your acc,, go to acc in the right hand corner ,click on acc settings....then deactivate account, it will bring an option on the botton of the page to opt out of emails,, make sure you clik the box 
This should stop any future emails that you recieve 
Hope this help ??


----------



## mardini

Sofia Cooper said:


> I have not cancelled this one yet that i use , but have in the past . You have to re-activate your account to stop these emails .....reson for this is you need to clik on the option to opt out of emails .
> So reactivate your acc,, go to acc in the right hand corner ,click on acc settings....then deactivate account, it will bring an option on the botton of the page to opt out of emails,, make sure you clik the box
> This should stop any future emails that you recieve
> Hope this help ??


This is it, also, DeadGuy, if you want to completely cancel your account, that is: your account will not exist, found, or researched any longer, reactivate your account and then use the link I posted in my earlier responses. Pretty self explanatory.

Good luck.

Top of the day.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

mardini said:


> This is it, also, DeadGuy, if you want to completely cancel your account, that is: your account will not exist, found, or researched any longer, reactivate your account and then use the link I posted in my earlier responses. Pretty self explanatory.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Top of the day.


Thanx for the link to deactivate i will try it and deactivate for good .....good riddance to FACEBOOK !!!!!:clap2:


----------



## mardini

Sofia Cooper said:


> Thanx for the link to deactivate i will try it and deactivate for good .....good riddance to FACEBOOK !!!!!:clap2:


De rien cher.


----------

